# Yorkshire Tea Bags



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Only thing I really miss from the UK - 2.85 euros for 80 bags at Cycleband - good value I thought!  - lets have a proper brew!


----------



## armoniad105 (Jul 4, 2014)

nemo1843 said:


> Only thing I really miss from the UK - 2.85 euros for 80 bags at Cycleband - good value I thought!  - lets have a proper brew!


We are moving to cyprus in 8 weeks bringing loads of tea bag with us lol

Sent from my SM-T210 using Expat Forum


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There's plenty of tea readily available here such as Ty-Phoo and Tetleys and now I observe Yorkshire tea (Although I didn't know they grew tea in Yorkshire - these Tykes never cease to amaze me!). You will not save much by bringing it over.

To bring in items for savings look to coffee such as Gold Blend, paracetomol & iboprufen if you use them, Tea Tree Oil (popular on this forum), small electrical goods such as kettles as it's difficult to find 3Kw kettles here.

I'm sure others will add to these suggestions.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> I didn't know they grew tea in Yorkshire - these Tykes never cease to amaze me!
> 
> Pete


Not many people know this, but the North Yorkshire moors are full of gigantic secret underground caverns with huge tea plantations


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

nemo1843 said:


> ?..lets have a proper brew!


5 x normal tea bags stewed for 8 hours = 1 Yorkshire tea bag brew - beloved drink of Regimental Sergeants Major and Hairy chested men (and women) everywhere!


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Cycleband Shop*

Please say 'thank you' to Nemo for letting me know where Cycleband is - we followed his instructions and did one shop there today - lots of bargains and well laid out. I use the Esso Garage on Mesoyi Avenue and hadn't noticed it virtually next door! Already planning the next shop there during next week.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We pop in there occasionally to pick up the odd bargain but we find that smart is actually even better with more variety of goods. When we go to Alpha mega we pop into the smart shop behind it first to get what we can there before going to Alpha mega.


----------



## armoniad105 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello
We are moving to paralimni can any one let me know where is best to get food shopping , I have seen that lidels have opened up but never been there , I live in the armonia resort near the dangerous bend.
Regards
trev

Sent from my SM-T210 using Expat Forum


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

You can buy yorkshire teabags on eBay


----------



## armoniad105 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello
Any one know where is best to do weekly shopping in paralimni
Regards
Trev

Sent from my SM-T210 using Expat Forum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> You can buy yorkshire teabags on eBay


You can buy most things online. No need to bring stuff like tea bags from the UK these days.
As for decent tea bags, a few years ago they were very expensive here but not anymore.


----------

